
Show HN: Kli – An unofficial kaggle cli with a config file - reallymental
https://github.com/tranquilo12/kli/
======
reallymental
Recommended install via pip -- 'pip install kli' as kli's dependencies are
installed along with it as well.

I've been using it for the past few weeks now without any issues, so please
let me know if you do find any.

There are no tests as the project is quite small.

Why I made it:

Whilst completing the tasks in the fast.ai course & found the 'kg' cli quite
cumbersome to use, and I didn't want everyone to see my password.

It also became possible for me to migrate my user settings ('.ini' file) to
another system if I wanted to.

